# Quick, and possible silly, Q....



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2011)

I keep reading up on cat breeds, and may refer to "Whisker pinch" - but I can't find any definition of it? Can anyone explain?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

From what I could find, it seems to be a "foxy appearance" - a sharply pointed face.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

It refers to a cat with an indentation behind the whisker pads...sort of like a dimple behind the whisker area.


----------

